# como conectar los jacks en un circuito?



## xicofilth (May 10, 2008)

hola yo soy nuevo en la electronica
y quiero crear un wua-wua
y ya tengo el esquema
y quisiera saber como se conctan los jacks
de entrada y salida
porfa me ayudan?
xao que esten bn


----------



## MaMu (May 10, 2008)

No entiendo la duda, ENTRADA con ENTRADA (ENT), SALIDA con SALIDA.


----------



## xicofilth (May 10, 2008)

yo ya tengo listo el circuito solamente me falta colocar los jacks
y no se como se soldan con el cable determinado.
me ayudan porfa


----------



## Dano (May 10, 2008)

Algo así?

¿Que resulta da ese circuito?¿Suena bien?¿Hace bien el efecto?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

Mira amigo, yo entiendo tu duda. Justamente hace poco arme varios de esos para vender.

es simple: para conectar entrada y salida de audio (no amplificada), se utiliza cable mallado. el mismo es un cable fino o dos (en caso de ser stereo), envueltos en muchos hilos de cobre, y por ultimo todo aislado con plastico flexible o a veces con cable siliconado.

la cuestión es q este cable sirve para absorber todas las posibles y existentes radiaciones electromagneticas que puedan causar interferencias en el audio y descargarlas a masa. dentro de tu cable mallado, el cable fino se conecta al positivo  del jack, de manera que al conectar la ficha, ese cable dé con la punta de la misma. y los hilos de cobre se unen y se sueldan en la masa o tierra del jack de modo que den con el centro o masa de la ficha. de esta manera el audio no tendra interferencias de ningun tipo.
luego colocas los jacks (entrada y salida) en los costados del pedal y listo.


t mando unas imagenes hechas por mi a modo de muestra.


----------



## xicofilth (May 10, 2008)

yo me refiero a los jacks hembra
me puedes ayudar?
yo creo que el circuito resulta
xao


----------



## xicofilth (May 10, 2008)

oye
dj draco
los jacks los puedo probar primero en el protoboard
pero sin utilizar el cable mallado?
responde xfa
xao
o alguien que me responda xfa


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Hola.
Espero que te sirva como idea.
Esta hembra de jack consta de 3 terminales.
Uno es para la señal viva (verde), otra para la tierra (negro), y la tercera como interruptor (azul) generalmente va al menos (-) de la fuente.
Cuando introduces el jack macho en la salida éste conecta el (-) con tierra, y el circuito que energizado (nunca dejes el jack conectado permanentemente en la salida).
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

en mi dibujo esta la hembra y el macho monoaurales o sea para un solo canal, es igual cuando es stereo.
mira, todo lo puedes probar en el protoboard, pero sin el cable mallado solo conseguiras interferencias y mala señal de audio. en el sentido de transferir la corriente cualquier cable t sirve, pero uno absorve los ruidos externos y los otros no.

espero t sirva.


----------

